# font conversion - otf to ttf



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

So many new fonts (typefaces) are being created in otf (Open Type) format. My system is Windows 98 and only recognizes ttf (True Type) formatted fonts. I wanted to know if there a free, downloadble program that can convert otf's to ttf's? I can convert Postscript fonts into True Types by loading them into Fontographer then saving them as True Type, however Fontographer doesn't recognize Open Types either.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about FontForge?


----------



## Cyric297 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just in case someone comes browsing by, I'd like to mention that Font Forge did work to convert otf -> ttf. At least it did for me. I converted the fonts on a WinXP Home computer (running AMD x2 Turion 64bit core [OS is 32 bit]) and had no problems.

Follow the instructions for installation at the font forge site (you'll need to install cygwin first, but there are instructions there for that too). I then was able to install them on a win2k3 server (serveral of them actuall) and use them in my .NET application since the apps and built in constructs didn't seem to like to load the .otf fonts.


----------

